# The "one-two punch" algae treatment



## Spnl (7 Mar 2014)

Does anybody have any experience with this algae treatment?
Specifically does it clear BBA and is it safe for livestock?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684
The thread sounds convincing, but the fact that I haven't seen it mentioned on this site makes me wonder if it is yet another "too good to be true" algae cure.

I have found that neat Easycarbo applied to exposed leaves clears BBA very well, but 2-3x overdosing the whole tank had no noticeable effect. Much of the algae in one of my tanks is now too low down to expose at water change.
This nano tank has a severe BBA problem that dates from when I used DIY CO2. I have used no CO2 for months now and only 5hrs of light, but the BBA is still spreading. I have just set up a proper CO2 system and would like a full clean up of plants, glass, rocks, wood etc, in the hope that I have sorted the underlying cause. My experience of BBA is that even when the initiating cause has been sorted, it still needs to be removed; it will not go by itself.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Alastair (7 Mar 2014)

Ho spnl 

Ive heard of others trying that method but personally I would do so only if your comfortable. Id not try it put it that way.  

Would it not be better for you to try the spot dose method. ie filter off dose affected area wait ten mins and filter back on...

Ive also heard that people get much better results using seachem flourish excel than easy carbo. 

Personally if the easy carbo is clearly working for you then why change whats not broken. Just double dose using the pipette or syringe method with the filter off???


----------



## Sacha (7 Mar 2014)

I have been using this technique for a long time, it works very well. 

Hydrogen peroxide is harmless in these small amounts.


----------



## roadmaster (7 Mar 2014)

Anyone tried treating bacterial infection's on fish in similar fashion?


----------



## Spnl (7 Mar 2014)

I would think the H2O2 conc. will be too low to have any effect on bacterial infection on fish.

Thanks Alastair. Main reason for considering this is because so much of the BBA is too low in the tank to expose, and I haven't had much success with spot dosing under the water.

If I bite the bullet and try this I will report back. Sacha did you use the same doses as in DarkCobra's post?


----------



## ian_m (7 Mar 2014)

Spnl said:


> haven't had much success with spot dosing under the water.


Put some SeaChem Excel on kitchen towel, quickly plunge Excel wetted area under the water and press and hold on affected BBA area. Change 50% water after doing this in case of overdose. After couple of days BBA dies off.


----------



## SA_Aquatic (7 Mar 2014)

I would say stick to adding easy carbo or Seachem excel. Eventually the BBA should go away , The idea is to encourage plants to flourish in order to starve the algae.

It will take a couple of weeks to go away (it is not an instant solution)


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Mar 2014)

Ive dosed tnc carbon 2.5ml per 35l of tank water and it worked but i wouldn't recommend it if theres livestock in there
Tank now gets 2ml per day and shrimp and fish seem much happier
I tried 3ml per day but reduced after 3 days because all the shrimp were buzzing round just below the surface and all the fish sat on the substrate for 3 hours after dosing


----------



## roadmaster (17 Mar 2014)

Spnl said:


> I would think the H2O2 conc. will be too low to have any effect on bacterial infection on fish.
> 
> Thanks Alastair. Main reason for considering this is because so much of the BBA is too low in the tank to expose, and I haven't had much success with spot dosing under the water.
> 
> If I bite the bullet and try this I will report back. Sacha did you use the same doses as in DarkCobra's post?


 
I should think four tablespoon's per 10 gal as mentioned for algae treatment of even 3% hydrogen peroxide as 10 to  15 min dip, would have significant affect on bacterial lesion's,pathogen's on tropical's assuming correction's are made to fishes enviornment that would hep prevent re-occurences.
Anyhow,,, as medicating fishes is usually my last resort,,I may expieriment God forbid ,the next time the situation present's itself.
Perhap's treatment in quarantine or hospital tank with good flow, might render some relief to the patient.


----------

